# What is this used for?



## rickv1957 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello,
 This was in a box that came with the South Bend 10L I bought.
Does anyone know what it used for? It is welded into collet, and
you can't fit allen wrench in the back.
 Thanks Rick


----------



## Z2V (Dec 9, 2019)

Tap holder?


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 9, 2019)

Probably a fixture for repeat work? If it's welded and doesn't unscrew out of the collet, then it was a setup-once-and-useforever sorta thing. Do the metal bars either side of the round hole move? that would make it a clamp.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks like a special shop made tool for a specific use.


----------



## derf (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks like it could be a driver for the tang on a morse taper tool.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks like the inner section fits into the internal threads of the 5C collet. Try unscrewing it from the collet.


----------



## rickv1957 (Dec 9, 2019)

Can't adjust anything, diameter is .375, flats are .312 , the set screw in back serves no purpose? It is welded in near the rear threads. Could it be something a gunsmith coud use? Cleaning out and  don't want to throw something out that someone can use.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 9, 2019)

Set screw is probably an artifact of whatever arbor was shoved into that 5C collet. Perhaps it used to be an end-mill holder or was an arbor extension or something.
So, the opening does not adjust, meaning it is for a specific size and shape part (or tooling). Is the hole a through-hole? or is there effectively a depth-stop?


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 18, 2019)

Memory says I think that's a broach holder such as for cutting splines...or for Swiss automatics?


----------

